# Difference etween calibre 5, 7, and 16



## fernandovizcaino (Aug 8, 2007)

Does anybody know the difference between the different calibres Is a calibre 7 mora advanced than a 5? How many vibrations/hour does a carrera calibre 5 has? Does a greater calibre reflects on the watches retail price?


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

TAG Heuer Caliber 16 is an automatic chronograph movement based on the valjoux 7750., is the one available on the carrera and the other chronos by tag.

Caliber 6 is automatic with small second hand at 6 o’clock.

Calibre 5 is an ETA 2824-2 automatic movement modified by tag. It has 25 jewels and a power reserve of about 42 hours. it has been around awhile and has a good track record. its durability and accuracy have been time tested.

ETA and Valjoux are owned by the Swatch Group, and they supply movements to companies like Omega and Breitling as well as TAG.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

and yeap, the cal. 16 is more expensive than the 5 and 7 cuz the 16 is a chrono.


----------



## John Rochowicz (Feb 8, 2006)

fernandovizcaino said:


> Does anybody know the difference between the different calibres Is a calibre 7 mora advanced than a 5? How many vibrations/hour does a carrera calibre 5 has? Does a greater calibre reflects on the watches retail price?


Calibre 7 is a GMT/twin time movement. It's an ETA 2893-2 movement with 21 jewels.

All of the calibres you listed beat at 28,800 vibrations/hour, which is 8 vibrations/second.


----------



## fernandovizcaino (Aug 8, 2007)

thks


----------



## fernandovizcaino (Aug 8, 2007)

thks i'll research on eta and valjoux movements to get a clearer understanding.


----------



## jermyzy (Aug 19, 2007)

wilfreb said:


> TAG Heuer Caliber 16 is an automatic chronograph movement based on the valjoux 7750., is the one available on the carrera and the other chronos by tag.
> 
> Caliber 6 is automatic with small second hand at 6 o'clock.
> 
> ...


So Calibre 5 and 6 use the same automatic movement? Only difference is the second hand at 6'o'clock?


----------

